
Speeding Up RSS - peter123
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/07/09/speeding-up-rss/?awesm=tcrn.ch_5XG&utm_campaign=techcrunch&utm_content=techcrunch-autopost&utm_medium=tcrn.ch-twitter&utm_source=cotweet.com
======
julien
They should have mentioned <http://superfeedr.com> : that is exactly what we
do ;)

------
jamesk2
I suppose this is to compete with twitter which fulfills any realtime news
needs I have.

